# DarkAura Art~ Critizism



## DarkAura (Aug 18, 2011)

so i've been making some art and some gifs...and i want critizism so i can make it better.

_*I throw my stubs up in the air some time, saying Liiiit wick, gotta Liiiit wick!*_



_*Fanmade starter lines by me*_







_*Dog I made on another site for a contest*_







_*Charmander~ Sweet and lovable now, turns into a dragon *_







_*Magnemite~Attracts you like it attracts magnets, but it also repels *_







_*Pikamander, a username i use on other sites.*_





(add more later. right now, critizism)


----------



## Mad MOAI (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmm. Well, I do have some criticism for the scratch sprites, but it's not much. From the looks of it the outlines on your scratches are completely black. If you look at real Pokemon sprites, the outlines have a lot of color to them, using the main shading color for highlights (usually) and a darker color for 50% of the rest of the outline. The scratches are also a bit lacking on shading - for example, there could be a bit more on Fiabbit's back, and where the left ear goes over its head (since the light doesn't reach there if the ear is blocking it).
Oh, and the fire probably shouldn't be outlined in black. It's glowy. Check Magmar's sprite, since I'm not good with wording.

I do like the litwick animation. The shading switches directions when the litwick flips, though, which doesn't make much realistic sense.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 18, 2011)

i actually just flipped the image cause making litwicks first picture took me AWHILE cause i wanted it to be good

oh, and i'll fix the other stuff.


----------



## Kat (Sep 29, 2011)

Welp, you may grow to love me or hate me after all I'm about to say.

Your outlines are too jagged, You fix that by making them fully one pixel thick and by placeing them down pixel by pixel rather then holding down the mouse button as you drag the tool to make lines.

Don't ever use the circle, line, or curving tool. It makes thing look bad.

The fanmade starters look pretty flat due to the minimal shading you gave them.

Also study basic animal anatomy if you want to make animals, you work will get 80% better.


----------

